# i want to work to japan



## kevin legaspi

Hi!
i am a registered nurse in the philippines. i would like to work to Japan, not necessarily as a nurse. My friend's auntie is looking for a job in japan for me. i supposed my case is a 'pre arranged employment'
i don't know what procedures to undertake here in the philippines. please tell me what to do.


----------



## sakura

Hi! Kevin. Japan is in need of more health workers; and it is true. If you really would like to go here and work I suggest you go to POEA and apply there. They are now accepting healthcare workers " caregivers in Japan". First thing you need to do is to study a japanese language. If you are " Nikkeijin" ( someone with a japanese blood descendant) it will give you a chance to have a visa and work in Japan. 
I never heard of pre-arrange employment as such, if ever you passed the training at POEA and will be given a chance to come and work here; you will still need to get your license from Japan which means that you have to take their examination . 
Goodluck and hope you will be able to come to Japan.


----------



## Clasevilla

sakura said:


> Hi! Kevin. Japan is in need of more health workers; and it is true. If you really would like to go here and work I suggest you go to POEA and apply there. They are now accepting healthcare workers " caregivers in Japan". First thing you need to do is to study a japanese language. If you are " Nikkeijin" ( someone with a japanese blood descendant) it will give you a chance to have a visa and work in Japan.
> I never heard of pre-arrange employment as such, if ever you passed the training at POEA and will be given a chance to come and work here; you will still need to get your license from Japan which means that you have to take their examination .
> Goodluck and hope you will be able to come to Japan.


Same thing with me, I got here cause of my mom and her new husband, he's also a japanese. My real father is a japanese national too


----------

